# Need advice on a 2pc rod stuck together



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so I tried searching on here didn't find anything and I looked on google some people say to use wd40 but that's on a metal ferrules and then others have said use ice. before I try any of this does anyone know some tips and safe way of pulling them apart its a 2 pc older rod with the fiberglass not metal ferrules. This has never happen before so I'm thinking little bit of sand might have got in it?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Many hands make light work. (old Indian saying). Get a buddy. Each of you grasp a lower part and an upper part and both pull it apart at same time. You get twice the pulling power -- never known it to fail.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not just use it as a one piece rod.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea defiantly gonna try that I also tried the behind the knees method where you bend at the knees and put the pole behind them. grab with your hands near your knees on the outside and use your legs to push apart that was a no go either lol


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If they made my berkley tri sport back in the 60/70s in a one piece that would have been great but transport wise I love the 2 pc for that reason


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

If all else fails give it to a 5 y.o. and say 'whatever you do don't take the rod apart'


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> Many hands make light work. (old Indian saying). Get a buddy. Each of you grasp a lower part and an upper part and both pull it apart at same time. You get twice the pulling power -- never known it to fail.


Worked like a charm thanks. I asked my wife to help me and took a little to explain to her not to bend it while pulling so I had her just hold it and popped right off now I just got to be careful around her after seeing the death grip she had on the rod lmao


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

She 's a Keeper, 

does she bait her own hook ?

can she back a boat trailor ?

Just kidding.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

TeaSea nailed it with the many hands technique. Never known it to fail, either.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

For some reason people grab the guides when dismantling a 2 piecer.....Don't it's not what they were made for.....Glad you got her split in two and learned something too and not about fishing....lol


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a nice 2 pc rod(non metal ferrules) and was told when putting it together to start at 45degree & twist the last inch and aliening the guides, reverse this process to take apart, once together I left it that way for the month of fishing and dang was it hard coming apart, but it did with that process..... straight out no way ....the twisting method is the only way for me


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

As a kid my Dad always told me to rub it in your hair before putting them together. Always seemed to work.


----------

